# Tiny but secure HTTP server??

## bastibasti

Hi,

I want to set up a small web server (Atom). The 1 hosted web page will only contain some html and jpg. Is there any alternative that has powerful security and small cpu load?

----------

## Jimini

I run apache on two atom-systems, I guess no established web server (except IIS ;) ) should produce much load with a few little html-pages. I am very content with Apache, but you could also try nginx or Lighttpd.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## egberts

lighttpd is the fastest and the smallest... But no server-side scripting support.

----------

